# Pretty BIG Dog Photography Competition



## MyBIGdog (Mar 4, 2012)

I Just thought I would let you guys know that we run a monthly photography competition aimed solely at LARGE dog owners in the UK.

There are lots of great prizes up for grabs, with a different theme each month and the competition is also broken down into 3 categories based upon age.

Just visit our website for more details and how to enter... Photography Competition

You can also check out some of the entries by visiting our Facebook page at www.facebook.com/MyBIGdog.co.uk


----------



## Doggy Chums (Jan 10, 2013)

MyBIGdog said:


> I Just thought I would let you guys know that we run a monthly photography competition aimed solely at LARGE dog owners in the UK.
> 
> There are lots of great prizes up for grabs, with a different theme each month and the competition is also broken down into 3 categories based upon age.
> 
> ...


Hi

Would be interested in having a chat if possible? give me a call on 07588 100551

Damien


----------

